# Steampunk.



## Viktoria2

*I thought I'd make a new thread honoring a type of art called steampunk. 

*


> *Steampunk* is a sub-genre of fantasy and speculative fiction that came into prominence in the 1980s and early 1990s. The term denotes works set in an era or world where steam power is still widely used—usually the 19th century, and often Victorian era England—but with prominent elements of either science fiction or fantasy, such as fictional technological inventions like those found in the works of H. G. Wells and Jules Verne, or real technological developments like the computer occurring at an earlier date. Other examples of steampunk contain alternate history-style presentations of "the path not taken" of such technology as dirigibles, analog computers, or digital mechanical computers (such as Charles Babbage's Analytical Engine); these frequently are presented in an idealized light, or with a presumption of functionality.



































*I want this laptop SO BADLY. You have no idea. Preferably with AlienWare components. *

















http://fc08.deviantart.com/fs38/f/2008/319/7/1/Steampunk_Hand_in_Motion_by_aternox.swf

Steampunkopedia

*Enjoy. *roud:


----------



## Harley

Whenever I think steampunk, I am reminded of the Series of Unfortunate Events.








































​


----------



## Eylrid

I like steampunk!


----------



## Nomenclature

Gorgeous, gorgeous jewelry, too. I love the intricacy and mixing up metals for a different look.


----------



## Viktoria2

Aw man, i know what you mean.
I soo wish they had these so I cold buy them in RL. I'd wear it, for sure. 

























*The book is just cool. *


----------



## Nomenclature

I know, really. With a bit of luck, maybe I can find something at the thrift store. Soooo much inexpensive vintage jewelry there.


----------

